

Facebook down? - wujek

People in Ireland - facebook down?
======
dang
Routine "is down" posts are not on topic for HN. HN calls for posts of
intellectual interest, and there's nothing particularly interesting about this
or that site being (or not being) down for a bit.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
gholevas
in his defense, you linked to:"Please don't submit comments complaining that a
submission is inappropriate for the site. If you think something is spam or
offtopic, flag it by going to its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not
all users will see this; there is a karma threshold.) If you flag something,
please don't also comment that you did."

